# skiing in Switzerland



## 97131 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, has anyone been skiing in Verbier and stopped on the campsite at Le Chable? Would like to know what the campsite is like and how near it is to the bubble car which goes up into Verbier.


----------



## mike_in_london (Mar 23, 2007)

I went to Verbier last xmas in the motorhome and intended to stay at the campsite at Le Chable. We got there late at night and drove round it. Its really v rough camping with water and toilet facilities but thats about it. Its right by the lifts so no worries there. Its just that Le Chable is v quiet with not much going on. 

We parked in Verbier and found some last minute accommodation (intended to do this, and use van as an 'insurance' policy in case couldnt get anywhere to stay).

It turns out that it is "accepted" to stay in the main car park in Verbier by the municipal swimming baths / ex nuclear bunker which is now a hostel. 
We spoke with one couple who had 700 (yes, seven hundred) litres of water with them in their van for their trip !!!! In that car park though 
I couldn't see where to empty grey & toilet waste, or get water, but I didnt look very hard. I have no idea how they'd take emptying your toilet in the swimming pool toilet...smuggle it in?

I am tempted to go again this year, and perhaps alternate nights between Verbier for 'rough' camping & social scene / restaurants, and the odd night at Le Chable for tank filling / emptying and give the van a run.

I'd say a generator is essential for this kind of trip.

Hope someone else can add to this thread as am keen to know more about rough camping in Verbier and facilities myself.

Cheers.


----------



## 117778 (Oct 26, 2008)

here there,

i'm heading to la chable on tues. I'm a instructor in verbier but the accommodation was £2500 for a shared room for the season last yeaer. I'm gona be living down in la chable this season in my MH, I've heard there is mains hook up,water etc.But a bit basic. The price i got from a mate is 300chf which is around £150 a month with electric.The lift is very nearby and you can use your lift pass to get back down to the lift station when the lift is closed. The latest i've got back down was about 10pm but double check the bus times. A lot of instructors that live down there hitched a lift back down but do this at your own risk as many of the people driving down will be as drunk as you......


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

If you get a chance can you send me details for the Ski and Motorhome website 
I'm trying to make it as comprehensive as possible


----------

